# New coder needs ICD9 code



## ggparker14 (Nov 17, 2010)

Does anyone know a code for secretions in bronchial tree?  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## preserene (Nov 17, 2010)

I do not understand what is the purpose for asking for a code for such a broad category of system

The bronchial tree is an essential part of the respiratory system. It consists of several interacting structures, such as the bronchi,bronchioles, and alveoli.  The bronchial tree provides a system for the trachea to service the lungs. It is important to note, however, that like the trachea, the bronchial tree does not include the lungs. The bronchial tree begins with the primary bronchi and ends with the alveoli.
Only the events /conditions/diseases occurring there can be coded individually.

By and large  the bronchial secretions can be exudative or purulent.

With your info, it could go for *466.0 *for bronchial exudates, and 466.1x for bronchioles exudates( finer subdivisions of the Bronchial tree)


----------

